# Star Wars Episode VII: J.J. Abrams lehnt Regieposten ab



## FrankMoers (30. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode VII: J.J. Abrams lehnt Regieposten ab* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode VII: J.J. Abrams lehnt Regieposten ab


----------



## UthaSnake (30. Dezember 2012)

Gute Entscheidung!
Ich glaube der typische J.J Look würde irgendwie unpassend wirken zu den vorherigen 6 Teilen?

...vielleicht Gore Verbinski?


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube Uwe Boll wäre interessiert


----------



## gamersince1984 (30. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut, es reicht schon, daß er Star Trek zerstört hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Dezember 2012)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, es reicht schon, daß er Star Trek zerstört hat.


 Wie bitte? Der neue Star Trek Film war ja wohl mal astrein!


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Der neue Star Trek Film war ja wohl mal astrein!


 
naja
Manche wollen halt lieber Sperrholz-Kulissen aus den 60gern und sich nicht lange mit "Argumenten" aufhalten warum man selbst der Nabel der Welt ist


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> Manche wollen halt lieber Sperrholz-Kulissen aus den 60gern und sich nicht lange mit "Argumenten" aufhalten warum man selbst der Nabel der Welt ist


 hab ja auch gar nix dagegen wenn den Film jemand nicht mag, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Aber von Zerstören kann ja wohl keine Rede sein. Die Enterprise ist dieselbe wie aus der TV-Serie, sogar die Uniformen sind genauso kitschig und man hat sogar noch Leonard Nimoy in den Film gekriegt - was will der "Fan" also mehr. Am Anfang war ich auch skeptisch wegen der neuen Darsteller, aber es hat mir dann doch sehr gut gefallen. Jede Figur hat wieder ihre eigene Persönlichkeit, angelehnt ans Original, die Effekte waren mir fast wurscht. Der neue X-Men Film gefiel mir auch sehr gut. 

Aber egal, hier gehts ja um Star Wars - mir persönlich ist der Regisseur dann wurscht, solang das Ergebnis nicht *zu* enttäuschend wird. Aber ich erwarte auch nicht viel.


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2012)

nja, man muss den ja nicht mögen, aber ja, wenn man schon von Zerstören spricht sollte man schon irgendwas bringen
Außerdem sollte man auch eh bedenken, das Star Trek nach Enterprise und TNG ziemlich festgefahren war, und so kommt man halt wieder an den Punkt, wo ein Reboot, welcher auch nur ein Sanfter Reboot ist, sinn macht


----------



## Spruso (30. Dezember 2012)

Die einzigen Dinge, welche mich an Star Trek gestört haben, war diese Beziehung zwischen Uhura und Spock (bisschen sehr gesucht, da heute in den Hollywood Produktionen halt irgendwo eine Liebegeschichte drin sein muss und Kirk sich da wohl zu schlecht geeignet hätte), der etwas blasse Bösewicht mit einem Klischeemotiv (Frau starb wegen natürlichem Ereignis, also lässt er mal so eben die ganze Föderation büssen) und der Maschienenraum der Enterprise, der eher wie eine Halle einer Raffinerie aussieht, als wie ein Maschinenraum eines hochtechnisierten Raumschiffs.

Aber sonst war der Film gut, oder jedenfalls nicht schlechter als andere Star Trek Filme (ok, schlechter als Nemesis oder gar ST V geht fast nicht  ).

Wäre irgendwie komisch, wenn Abrams plötzlich beiden klassischen SF-Operas weiterführen würde. Plötzlich käme es dann noch zu einem Cross-Over. Oder einem neuen Christmas-Special  

Naja, ich bin mal auf den neuen SW-Film und den endgültigen Regisseur gespannt.


----------



## DJSR (30. Dezember 2012)

> Sehr gut, es reicht schon, daß er Star Trek zerstört hat.



Agree... Und als antwort auf alle die fragen, wie er ST zerstört hat: Alle vorherigen Filme hatten eine Botschaft, tieferen Sinn, literarische Anspielungen. Der JJ Film war ein simpler Actionfilm. Kein schlechter Actionfilm und auch die Schauspieler haben gute Arbeit geleistet, aber es war eben kein echter Star Trek.


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2012)

DJSR schrieb:


> Agree... Und als antwort auf alle die fragen, wie er ST zerstört hat: Alle vorherigen Filme hatten eine Botschaft, tieferen Sinn, literarische Anspielungen. Der JJ Film war ein simpler Actionfilm. Kein schlechter Actionfilm und auch die Schauspieler haben gute Arbeit geleistet, aber es war eben kein echter Star Trek.


 
*hust* blödsinn *hust*

'Ach bitte, das doch schönrednerei sich jetzt einreden zu wollen das alle Star Trek Folgen eine Botschaft haben bzw. dieser keine hat, ich meine es ja auch bekannt das im Internet viele eine strenge Form von selektiver Wahrnehmung annehmen, außerdem, was war eigentlich die ach so tolle Botschaft von Nemesis? Oder von The Slowmotion Picture? Oder vom Zorn des Kahns? Und sagt jetzt nicht es war die, dass das wohl vieler wichtiger ist als das eines einzelnen


----------



## DarthDevil (30. Dezember 2012)

sehr gute nachricht 
ein großes sci-fi universum zu vergewaltigen ist ja auch wirklich genug.


----------



## DerBloP (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte ja gerne Irvin Kershner als Regisseur gehabt. Hätte Disney die übernahme nicht vor ~fünf Jahren machen können .... O.o


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gerne Irvin Kershner als Regisseur gehabt. Hätte Disney die übernahme nicht vor ~fünf Jahren machen können .... O.o


 
njoa
Daumen hoch wer weiß wer Irvon Kershner war ohne bei Wikipedia zu schauen


----------



## Exar-K (31. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Daumen hoch wer weiß wer Irvon Kershner war ohne bei Wikipedia zu schauen


 Also um das zu wissen, muss man noch nichtmal ein Nerd sein.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Dezember 2012)

... ich weiß es nicht. 

*Wiki durchles*


----------



## Vordack (31. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> njoa
> Daumen hoch wer weiß wer Irvon Kershner war ohne bei Wikipedia zu schauen


 
War das nicht der kleine Schwarze im letzten Gina Wild Streifen?


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Dezember 2012)

Gut so. Ich persönlich fand den letzten Star Trek Film furchtbar (wobei das auch an den Schauspielern lag). Ein Traum wäre ja Peter Jackson für nen neuen Star Wars Film, aber davon kann man wohl nur träumen.

Ehrlich gesagt brauche ich nicht wirklich einen neuen Star Wars Film, obwohl ich seit über 20 Jahren Star Wars Fan bin (vor allem der alten Trilogie und des EU). Wenn aber einer gemacht wird, dann sollte das Ganze auch nach Star Wars aussehen, und zwar nicht wie die Prequel Trilogie. Ein bisschen mehr Mystik & Fantasy-Elemente wären nett und der schöne Used-Look der alten Trilogie. Die Optik der Prequel Trilogie war mir einfach zu glattpoliert und steril.


----------



## Akyle (31. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> *hust* blödsinn *hust*
> 
> 'Ach bitte, das doch schönrednerei sich jetzt einreden zu wollen das alle Star Trek Folgen eine Botschaft haben bzw. dieser keine hat, ich meine es ja auch bekannt das im Internet viele eine strenge Form von selektiver Wahrnehmung annehmen, außerdem, was war eigentlich die ach so tolle Botschaft von Nemesis? Oder von The Slowmotion Picture? Oder vom Zorn des Kahns? Und sagt jetzt nicht es war die, dass das wohl vieler wichtiger ist als das eines einzelnen


 
Zerstören ist vielleicht übertieben aber es ist nicht mehr das StarTrek was es mal war. Und bitte ein gefühlt 20 Jähriger übernimmt am Ende die Enterprise. Nur weil manch andere StarTrek Filme/Serien auch schlecht waren, ist es noch lange keine Entschuldigung für den neuen Film.
Als Aktionfilm im StarTrek Universum fand ich den neuen Film aber nicht schlecht. Dafür hätte man aber auch komplett andere Personen nehmen können. Die Figuren fand ich ziemlich austauschbar.


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2012)

Akyle schrieb:


> Zerstören ist vielleicht übertieben aber es ist nicht mehr das StarTrek was es mal war.


 
Mal ehrlich, aber wenn man mal auf Tele5 die TNG Serien anschaut und dann auf ZDFneo TOS dann ist Star Trek schon lange nicht mehr Star Trek und jedesmal was anderes


----------



## Akyle (31. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, aber wenn man mal auf Tele5 die TNG Serien anschaut und dann auf ZDFneo TOS dann ist Star Trek schon lange nicht mehr Star Trek und jedesmal was anderes


 
Du hast recht und ich habe auch geschrieben, dass ich den Film nicht schlecht fand. Jedoch hätten sie anstatt Kirk und Spucke auch neue Characktere erfinden können. Ist aber wie immer geschmackssache....


----------

